# Essential Depot? Good or Bad?



## aphung2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I just got into the soap making hobby. I'm about to make my first batch tomorrow and I'm very excited. Since I'm not really sure how my soap's going to turn out, I bought affordable oils. 

I found that Essential Depot had the best price, but they come in a plastic-ish type of bottle. I wasn't sure if anyone had any experiences with Essential Depot, but I was a little bit curious how they were. 

Their reviews were nice, but very limited. Anyways, thanks for anyone who want to share.

Also what's a favorite place you all like?

Andrew


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2011)

I liked Essential Depot. I buy lye either there or locally.


----------



## carebear (Nov 1, 2011)

Good


----------



## judymoody (Nov 2, 2011)

They're fine.  I found their lye to have less clumping than some other suppliers.  Easy to pour from their containers too.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Nov 2, 2011)

can't beat them for lye.  great product and excellent service.


----------



## Moonblossom (Nov 3, 2011)

Essential Depot=Lye
Soapers Choice=Oils
That is mostly what I use.


----------



## jenn624 (Nov 3, 2011)

I get my lye from them, been very pleased so far.


----------

